# Manual Transmission Fluid Capacity



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Specification is actually 1.76L. most people fill with 2.5qts. there are no current documents regarding underfill.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I still remember the 2011 - Gen1 with the check plug, cost reduction took it away on 2012!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I still remember the 2011 - Gen1 with the check plug, cost reduction took it away on 2012!


On my 2013 LS with 6T30, there is a check plug. Are you saying, on my 2012 with 6T40, there's no check plug?

I haven't serviced the 2012 yet. I'd hate to not have a way to check it.

Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

We are talking manual trans here Doug. M32.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

93bandit said:


> I'm getting ready to order Amsoil Synchromesh 5w-30.


Buy and use the 75W-90 severe gear oil:









SEVERE GEAR® 75W-90


Shop SEVERE GEAR® 75W-90 at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com





You can drain all but about 200ml of old gear oil. Fill with about 2.5 quarts and it will be "overfilled," but that extra filling gives some extra heat capacity in the fluid to help things.

Read here for shortcomings of the M32 transmission:









M20 & M32 Gearbox: Chocolate Bearings - Still Running Strong


The ULTIMATE GUIDE to the infamous M32 gearbox. Learn everything about bearing failures in the M32 and M20 gearboxes - Causes, Symptoms & Repairs.




stillrunningstrong.com


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

plano-doug said:


> On my 2013 LS with 6T30, there is a check plug. Are you saying, on my 2012 with 6T40, there's no check plug?
> 
> I haven't serviced the 2012 yet. I'd hate to not have a way to check it.
> 
> ...


I was talking about the M32, manual transmission.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I was talking about the M32, manual transmission.


I swear, I saw 6T40 mentioned. I must have munged this with another thread I had open. 
Doug
.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

_what's Mung?_


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> _what's Mung?_


Munge. Slang. To mix up , to confuse.

Doug

.


----------

